

Ask HN: Changing usernames - bbgm

Hi folks<p>Quick question.  Around the time I was signing up for HN there were some OpenID related issues and I was unable to access the original account I created (with the handle that I use everyone else on the web).  Ended up creating this account, which has worked, but it's always been strange seeing this handle up against my name because I don't use it anywhere else.  Any suggestions on whom I could contact to merge the two and bring some balance to the Force?
======
auston
Just create a new one - that's what I did:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nextmoveone> \-->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=auston>

------
davi
email pg <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=374196>

~~~
kylec
I emailed pg with this request back in March - I got back a response saying
that there wasn't a mechanism for changing a username. Though it would be nice
if that has changed in the meantime.

~~~
falsestprophet
Once he explained that usernames were recorded in many different places and
that it would be very difficult to change them all.

Hacker News is great, but the software behind it makes me a little uneasy

~~~
mixmax
It's an experiment (written in arc:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)> and good experiments
are supposed to push the boundaries and make you a little uneasy.

